# Kitty body types: 'cobby' or chubby??



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Chobby? Cubby? 

Our Gracie is a British Shorthair, so she is supposed to have that sturdy body type - but she seems to go back and forth between being 'almost stout' and then slimming out a little. Now, she is not a year old yet, she's ten months, so maybe that's how they grow. She is also spayed, and has never met a food she doesn't like (LOL), so that must be factored in.

Does anyone have experience with how older kittens with the cobby body type mature? She was on four small meals of canned a day, which we dropped to three about a month ago - now just breakfast, dinner and late evening, so maybe 4-5 oz. a day. And Hubby has stopped sneaking her bites of cheese and laps of milk (!)...

Thanks ~  Fran

P.S._ "Does this new Avatar make me look fat??"_


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Gee, Gracie, I think you're a svelte kitteh.  
Arianwen has the barrel chest of a Siberian kitteh, so it's kinda hard to say for her.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

'Svelte', thank you, that is very sweet ! At least her coat looks very nice in the photo, I was surprised she looks so silvery...

Having looked it up, I guess the other cobby kitties would be Persians, Exotic Shorthairs, Himalayans. Other slow-growing breeds include Maine Coons, and possibly Siberians? Any thoughts on how the slow-growing kitties grow?

It is just so hard to know, everyone we know with kittens have these lithe little things who bounce around as if their feet are on springs  but our little Gracie, when she jumps down from something, she hits the ground with a little squeak because she's heavy....

Fran

[_P.S. Gunterkat - I remember seeing a lovely full photo of Arianwen on a thread somewhere on the forum when I was lurking (fall 07?) or maybe just after we joined in January - plus a lovely memorable one of marie73's Cinderella and doodlebug's Holly, too - it was about 'breeds' but I can't remember if it was in Meet My Kitty or Say Meow or Breeding? Do you recall...? I wanted to go look again..._]


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

*meow!*

Here's picture from Photobucket. It's not a good full-body one, though it does show her coloring








Arianwen is a bit bigger than this photo now. And her eyes have become more greenish since this photo. She has gotten larger, too, and did go through a "chubby" period, but that was my fault 'cause I overfed her for a while.  She has slimmed down to a healthy weight of about 13.5 pounds since I've gotten a better handle on her nutrition.  And as she matures her purrsonality is unfolding. She has gained more ability to think and plan ahead, and she's grown closer to me, too. But that part is mutual.:heart :heart 
She still has some kitten in her, also, and I think she always will.  

My baby was underfed early in her life, so she used to eat like there was no tomorrow. Now that she is more secure and confident she is learning, with my help, to eat "just enough". 

I used this older photo because the file size is smaller. And her chest and tummy fur is lighter than this shows, more a silvery white.
The best photos of her are in *this album, *but most of these are taken in the forest behind my back yard.
rcat


----------

